# 500+ Rides Club



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

For those of us that have been at it for a while, post: date started, number of rides and your rating as of 12/31/2014
I will start...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

6/15/2014, 582, 4.93


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Where can you see your number of rides on the new dashboard?


----------



## Boots the Cat (Nov 1, 2014)

ditto...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Old dashboard will show your total trips for the last 365 days. That is if you can load page and before it redirects to new dashboard STOP the loading. 
https://partners.uber.com/#!/dashboard


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

@OrlUberOffDriver , no, that stopped working after the latest update ...that link goes directly to the current dashboard for me now. It would be awesome to be able to see those basic statistics.


----------



## UberTiger (Jul 29, 2014)

8/1/14, 650, 4.67.

This was part time, Thur-Sat nights, and not every week. Mostly late night, which I attribute my low rating to.


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

8/12/14, 931, 4.94


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

10/04/14, 536, 4.89


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

I am waiting for my gold watch from UBER. 5900+ trips


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> For those of us that have been at it for a while, post: date started, number of rides and your rating as of 12/31/2014
> I will start...


_315 rides 4.86 part timer_


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

UberTiger said:


> 8/1/14, 650, 4.67.
> 
> This was part time, Thur-Sat nights, and not every week. Mostly late night, which I attribute my low rating to.


Still good numbers. Since you are over 500 it takes 10 rides at 5 stars to come up .01 on your rating.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

haji said:


> I am waiting for my gold watch from UBER. 5900+ trips


What? You must drive 24/7 lol


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

drove full time about 20 trips a day


----------



## marketmark (Dec 2, 2014)

7/16/2012

1929 rides

4.89

Wow. That means probably about 4000 different people have sat in my back seat....


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

marketmark said:


> Wow. That means probably about 4000 different people have sat in my back seat....


NICE! Check the seats, you may find that gold watch @haji is looking for! LOL


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

4/14, +1200, 4.87

...first trip was actually in April 13', but on Uber Black and a company's partner acct.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

haji said:


> drove full time about 20 trips a day


you drivin for Metro Transit now Mr. Uber City USA?


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

500+ rides, started in sep 2014.

4.83


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

haji said:


> I am waiting for my gold watch from UBER. 5900+ trips


Be careful... it could then be used to construct the bomb that they place on your car. But you must complete at least 5 rides an hour or the bomb will go off. What do you do, Jack!? What do you DO!?


----------



## CatnipHigh (Sep 23, 2014)

Started 3/14. 1500+ trips by now. Last time I checked in August I was around 1200. 
4.89 rating.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

1/25/14, 2,127 rides ,4.86


----------



## iunspoken (Dec 29, 2014)

7/11/14, 281 rides, 4.78. part timer
UberX is only in SG for like half a year there about.


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

started april 3rd 2014, 2nd day uber was in CT i believe~

cant believe i have one of the lowest ratings in thread~ oh wellz~ I drive a little fast, no one seems to be impressed by a Sonic, and it is a stick (which seems to be a positive to 90% of males and a negative to the other 10% ....h8rs)


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Shynrix said:


> started april 3rd 2014, 2nd day uber was in CT i believe~
> 
> cant believe i have one of the lowest ratings in thread~ oh wellz~ I drive a little fast, no one seems to be impressed by a Sonic, and it is a stick (which seems to be a positive to 90% of males and a negative to the other 10% ....h8rs)


What is the link you used to find that? I would love to see how much I am writing off this year!


----------



## IbedrivinUX (Oct 20, 2014)

Over 1250 Rides 2/25/14 4.73 Part Timer with the drunks! Total in tips since I started $230.00


----------



## Shynrix (Aug 15, 2014)

The link was the old dashboard one they were mentioning earlier. Thats the last picture I have of it, back on the 19th of december. They broke it again...


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Aug 1st 2015 1160 rides 4.8


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

500+ rides since May-2014
4.81


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Started in August 2014, I work mostly at nights, so far 700+ rides with 4.89!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> @OrlUberOffDriver , no, that stopped working after the latest update ...that link goes directly to the current dashboard for me now. It would be awesome to be able to see those basic statistics.


I Just looked at my weekly statements and added up the safe rider fees. If uber took $39 in srf for the week, you completed 39 rides that week. You can go through and add them week by week like that.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> 8/12/14, 931, 4.94


You have the highest score so far. Very impressive!!!

I have a few questions:
1. What car do you drive?
2. Do you offer anything to customers in car?
3. Do you pick up drunk people at all?
4. do you do mostly short trips or long trips?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> You have the highest score so far. Very impressive!!!
> 
> I have a few questions:
> 1. What car do you drive?
> ...


Now im 4.95. I drive a 2013 Ford Focus. I don't offer anything anymore. Got tired of the out of pocket expense especially lately. I Sometimes work the bar crowd but no I do morning and evening commutes. I get a combination of short and long. Like Tuesday it was $5 trips ALL DAY but Yesterday (Sunday) I got an airport trip and a trip to San Bruno ($30) each.

My rating was super low until December where it shot up to 4.9 and ever since has been going up. I'm a pushovet ( if pax want alternative routes or stops I'll do it I don't mind) and I talk about television, my latest film projects, and am LEGITIMATELY interested in their life stories y'know?


----------



## duck dodger IV (Sep 19, 2014)

"I am waiting for my gold watch from UBER. 5900+ trips"

There is some dude on Lyft who's given 10,000 rides. He got a one-day tour of Lyft HQ. Bet everyone here is insanely jealous!

Congrats to the dude, you (and Uber drivers like you) make billionaires and millionaires out of people and all you get is a poster! WOOOT!

$h!t, someone at Lyft HQ needs to have the decency to buy the guy a new Prius.

http://blog.lyft.com/posts/2014/11/10/congrats-stephen-10000-rides-and-rolling-strong

A few more memorable moments Stephen's enjoyed along his journey:


First ride: September 21, 2012 with Autumn
10,000th ride: October 25, 2014 with Monica
Reached milestone in 25 months, giving an average of 400 rides per month
Driven 27,000+ miles on Lyft rides
Given rides to 109 Lyft employees - including six to Lyft cofounders John and Logan
Stephen was among the earliest drivers in San Francisco, getting on the road within Lyft's first few months. Originally hailing from Philadelphia with a long career in architecture, Stephen joined the Lyft community during the economic downturn, and calls Lyft a "lifesaver on the financial side."

To commemorate his achievement, we presented Stephen with a gold-embossed 10,000 rides poster signed by the entire company during a ceremony at HQ, and cheered his remarks with a standing ovation. Stephen says he's not done yet, and can't wait to reach the next milestone.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

10,000th ride: October 25, 2014 with Monica

Driven 27,000+ miles on Lyft rides

Average ride is 2.7 miles!

Really? How is that possible?


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I Just looked at my weekly statements and added up the safe rider fees. If uber took $39 in srf for the week, you completed 39 rides that week. You can go through and add them week by week like that.


Thanks. I don't qualify for the 500 trips club yet, but since I did all that math, I will post it.

Started 11/20/2014
250 trips
4.89


----------



## waker81 (Dec 15, 2014)

12/17/2014
680 trips
4.88

Trips per day ave - 18.86
Ave Net fare per trip (after Uber fees) $8.86
Ave Net Hourly Rate - $20.61
Net per mile - $1.28


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

waker81 said:


> 12/17/2014
> 680 trips
> 4.88
> 
> ...


Really?! you must work 24 /7


----------



## waker81 (Dec 15, 2014)

never more than 10 hrs a day


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

10/27/2014, 600+, 4.88


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

Woo!! Made it!!

502 rides
Started 11/20/2014
4.92



(Last 30 days, I have a 4.95).


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

CityGirl said:


> Woo!! Made it!!
> 
> 502 rides
> Started 11/20/2014
> 4.92


Congrats nice high score.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

First pay out was on Oct, 27, 2014,
total rides as of today is 1,030,
30 day rating 4.87,

As of 3 weeks a go, I no longer give out water,
only mints, gum and tootsie rolls.


----------



## Daniel13 (Aug 3, 2014)

First pay out was aug 18 2014
Total rides as of today 2198
Rating is 4.91

First couple months I had a cooler in the trunk stocked with ice cold water

Today I don't have anything except good conversation. 

I've also noticed usually everyone rates me 5 starts from the morning till about 6pm. Every time I drive at night I get at least one douch that rates lower than 5.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Started in December and have 511 rides at 4.73. I don't think that's too bad for part time and 80% of my riders are college kids on weekend nights including Thursday. These kids are cheap and with all the surges on weekend nights I think my rating is pretty good. Mileage rate in Ct is still $1.50 so on busy nights I can do pretty well. Don't go after the guarantees, it puts too many miles on the car for little return, that way I can be a little more selective about which pings I take.


----------



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

Started September 2014, 632 rides, 4.77.


----------

